# Recommended get back in the routine strategy



## notsoswoleCPA (May 12, 2020)

After this COVID-19 not being able to lift real weights, what is the recommended protocol to get back in the routine.  I asked my cousin who is a trainer for the military and he sent me 5 different progression schedules.  All of them have Week 1 at 50% of what you were doing prior to stopping the lifting with a progression that gets you to 100% by week three or by week five to six.

As for my background, I had been lifting consistently since July 2015, so I am guessing I will feel out week 1 with the 50% thing and see how my body reacts from there.  I'm also thinking that maybe it is time I transition more to a bodybuilding style workout anyway versus the heavier power lifting with fewer reps anyway....  I'll probably still keep my deadlifts to five reps though because I tend to experience ADHD and have a form breakdown on higher rep sets....

So any advice other than the starting out slow and seeing how the old body reacts?


----------



## bigdog (May 12, 2020)

I am 3 weeks back into normal training. I was just doing home bullshit during the virus mess. I started at 50% week 1 and 75% week 2. I am back killing it so far this week and I feel pretty damn good! First few days I did light weight for reps and just added as the days passed.  You will adjust fast and be back on track brother.


----------



## El Gringo (May 12, 2020)

The Covid gym break may be a blessing for some our CNS. Been only doing 1-2 home workouts a week, but I’ll feel sore for days after them. My body is no longer used to 4 days of training. I’ll feel like a newb in the gym my 1st week. And probably look like one :/


----------



## DEADlifter (May 12, 2020)

After 40 days out, today makes two weeks back in the gym for me CPA.  I can say I am 90% back to where I was.  You sure as fuk appreciate it more when you get back in there.  At least I know I do.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 12, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> After 40 days out, today makes two weeks back in the gym for me CPA.  I can say I am 90% back to where I was.  You sure as fuk appreciate it more when you get back in there.  At least I know I do.



I never realized how much I needed the gym to relieve stress versus body weight exercises and cardio...  I have yelled, screamed, and thrown more stuff in this period of not being able to lift than I have in the past five years combined...


----------



## dk8594 (May 13, 2020)

My plan is to re baseline.   I have no doubt that I have lost strength and mobility during the time away so my plan is to experiment to find the weights that cause me to reach failure at 10-12 reps.  Nothing crazy just a few weeks to assess where I am at so I can track progress going forward.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 13, 2020)

I'm looking forward to returning to the gym!
But I have been training w just as much intensity as the gym!
Not having the availability of as much weights as the gym,
I've been supersetting,giant sets, negatives alot to keep my workout intense! Stopped using weights for chest a few weeks doing 500 pushups a day, really worked wonders,still holding on from the pump from the 1st WK of starting them!
I've been a few places where you need to make good w why you got to work with.
From curling waterbags,sqauts w your partner on your back, callisthenics! 
I don't miss those days,
But it's been a beneficial experience
To help overcome tuff times!!!!


----------



## Steamboat (May 13, 2020)

I envy you folks who have the luxury of returning to the gym. This break in training will make my return that much sweeter, and I’ll have a greater appreciation of the things that I’ve taken for granted. Can’t wait!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 13, 2020)

man they are talking about not opening mine till September so i envy u guys. when i do get to go back im just going to make sure my form is dead ass for a few weeks and just do to failure. need  to get these stabilizer muscles working again....dont want to risk injury. 
   I would go to failure but not heavy for 2 weeks. i have never been the one who keeps track of the weight they lift i just go with how i feel that day and rep till failure.i need that total exhaustion.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 17, 2020)

I can't believe how de-conditioned I became in eight weeks, despite doing some bodyweight exercises.  I did the 50% thing last night and it was an eye opener.  Granted, I mixed chest and shoulders because I couldn't see making it just a chest or shoulder night on my first day back, so that may be another reason why the 50% thing kicked my butt.  Now I need to work on range of motion... AGAIN...


----------



## snake (May 17, 2020)

CPA, you never had a layoff? Even as little as a week off has me on a come back trail; it's all in the plan. You never had any injury that set ya back? What I'm saying is if you did, you should follow that game plan.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2020)

snake said:


> CPA, you never had a layoff? Even as little as a week off has me on a come back trail; it's all in the plan. You never had any injury that set ya back? What I'm saying is if you did, you should follow that game plan.



I had a couple of non lifting related surgeries and a couple of injuries that set me back.  I will, however, say, tonight's back workout went better than last night's shoulders/chest workout.  I'll probably do cardio tomorrow and hit legs on Tuesday.

With regards to prior setbacks, I always came back bigger and stronger than before...


----------



## snake (May 18, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I had a couple of non lifting related surgeries and a couple of injuries that set me back.  I will, however, say, tonight's back workout went better than last night's shoulders/chest workout.  I'll probably do cardio tomorrow and hit legs on Tuesday.
> 
> With regards to prior setbacks, I always came back bigger and stronger than before...



Well it sounds like you have the right formula to return then. Consider this, you had no injury this time so the setback should be less. If you can pull off a better version of you after an injury, think how much better you will be this time out.


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2020)

I'll start off with doing a full body workout mo, we, fri, obviously start off light  with 3sets per bp, then as i feel i can start increasing weight I'll  change back to a normal type split..probably after a few weeks. cardio tue, thur, sat. That's my plan. Its for me, not saying it should be for anyone else.


----------



## chandy (May 18, 2020)

i was actually thinking of doing something similar to seeker. doing a few full body workouts just to recondition a little bit probably doing a 50% 65% 80% 90% from week 1-4

then week 5 as a rebaseline and see where i should start back off


----------



## testnoob (May 18, 2020)

Steamboat said:


> I envy you folks who have the luxury of returning to the gym. This break in training will make my return that much sweeter, and I’ll have a greater appreciation of the things that I’ve taken for granted. Can’t wait!



X2 gym isn't open till June if I'm lucky


----------



## HeiseTX (May 19, 2020)

Returning today haven't lifted conventional in a month but have done other labor.


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2020)

HeiseTX said:


> Returning today haven't lifted conventional in a month but have done other labor.



You completed all your lifting Sumo?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> You completed all your lifting Sumo?



The only thing different between Sumo and Conventional for me is if I can get the plates off the floor, I can usually complete the lift Sumo.  Conventional, I have a sticking point about 4" off the floor where I end up having to bail out of the deadlift if I can't go any further.


----------



## Rigorhead (May 24, 2020)

My gym has been open for a couple of weeks now. I don't think I've lost much strength, but I certainly can't handle the volume I was doing before. I've also been extremely sore. Squats were definitely the most difficult to get back into since I was unable to really work my legs heavy.


----------



## Ardennes (May 28, 2020)

Routines are habit based, and the way we build habits are through consistency. Just go and do whatever you like = you will feel good and therefore continue to do it. Once it's become more established, that's when you want to start enforcing specific programs into your routine.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 8, 2020)

I figured I would update this since I have been working out again..   My biggest detriment from this forced break happens to be my core.  I'm almost lifting everything I was pre-gym close, but man, did my core ever cramp up after my shoulder workout from the overhead press portion.  O U C H.

On some lifts, instead of belting out 10 reps at pre-gym close weight, I am only able to hit 8, like the t-bar row.  Regardless, I don't think that is as big of a setback as I initially thought it would be.

My transition went like this like this:  
Week 1 - let's get used to the motions @ 50%.  
Week 2 - add a little more weight @ 75%.
Weeks 3+ - F*ck it, back to the old routine @ 100%!

Oddly, the strength is still there but the endurance was not.  Even the endurance aspect is changing for the better as the days go by!


----------



## Khark88 (Jul 10, 2020)

after a lay-off I have always went back to a 12 week program that was my base when I started lifting. A 5 day split legs chest back shoulders arms. First 4 weeks 4x12 then 4x8 finishing 4x4 throwing in some cardio 3 days week. Has always worked well for me building back up to where I was before the lay-off.


----------



## Maxmaximorum (Jul 16, 2020)

My home gym looks like some 80s Soviet gym with just a squat stand rack, barbell, bands and kettlebells. I actually lifetime PR on military press 2 weeks ago just from doing kettlebell presses. I bought 5 kettlebells over the years but never really used them like this.  I have benched off a swiss ball that has been actually pretty nice. I feel like with a good selection of bands you can emulate a cable that is in some ways even better. 

I am gaining through this even if I have to start lifting rocks or sandbags. Gyms aren't open here and I don't think they will be opening. I am going on a road trip this weekend and pumped to even use the 50lb dumbbells with some bands at the hotel.


----------

